# How many bucks do you run?



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

How many bucks do you guys run with your herd? Or how many per group of does?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I use one buck to cover 10-15 does at the same time on average (to get my kidding schedule pretty close together) but my herd isn't very big. A mature buck should be able to cover 30 and more if healthy & in good condition.


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

I have two but they seemed they would rather hang out with eachother than the does. At first I thought my does had a deficiency of some sort causing them to not come into heat or it was our wacky weather throwing things off. But the other day there was a doe very obviously flagging in both of their faces peed in front of them and neither one did anything!!! So I went and grabbed my horniest buck kid and now all of a sudden everyone is in heat following around the buckling


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

I should add both of them are very healthy good body condition just lack of libido or something


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have too many boys haha. We have 5 different breeds of buck. For my different breeds of does. In total we would have 60 does and 10 bucks :/ a few more does now that are babies and 3 of the bucks are babies that we have brought in to replace our older boys that are being sold..


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have 3 bucks. One Lamancha for the Lamancha does, one Nubian for the Nubian does and a Nigerian for the daughters of the afore mentioned bucks and my single Oberhasli doe. So, I get mini Nubians, Mini Manchas and Mini Obies! 

I have 15 does total. My master plan, originally, was to only have Lamanchas. I sold my Nubian buck (Saada bred) and all my does except for 1. Then, I ended up taking in 3 Nubian does! I had to buy a new buck. I found a son of my former buck for them. Then, because I didn't want another Lamancha buck along with the one I have, I got a Nigerian to breed to the daughters. 

I made things sooo complicated! lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We run two for about 10 does, only cause the older one never sold.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have one buck and three does. One doe is a Mini, the buck and other does are standards. The Mini gets stud service. So I guess I'm not much help


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I tend to go the one mature buck at a time route and then every few years get a new herdsire since I end up keeping daughters and want new genetics. I can't really justify having more than one for a smaller herd.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Too many


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I have 3 bucks total, I have 39 with one buck, 19 with the yearling and only 3 for the old man lol basically he just gets a few to keep his mind busy, he's really more of a pet then a need to have since most of my goats are related to him. If I didn't have my heart in the middle of things I would only have 2 bucks and swap one out every few years


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

heidivand said:


> I have two but they seemed they would rather hang out with eachother than the does. At first I thought my does had a deficiency of some sort causing them to not come into heat or it was our wacky weather throwing things off. But the other day there was a doe very obviously flagging in both of their faces peed in front of them and neither one did anything!!! So I went and grabbed my horniest buck kid and now all of a sudden everyone is in heat following around the buckling


So you are running two bucks with how many does? And they are in there full time? How old are these bucks? So you won't know which buck bred which does or you do DNA testing on the kids?

If they have been living together for a long time, I would try a time of separation to see if you see more interest but the does are probably just already bred and/or the bucks are breeding them at night time. Unless you are out there 24/7 you are unlikely to see the breeding activity. The goats act differently when humans/food source is nearby.

I doubt it has anything to do with the number of does.


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

I run two bucks with 65 does. It's a commercial boer ish herd. I either keep the Doelings rest sell for meat. The plan was to have two separate pastures so they would each have their own pen and their own ladies but we ended up having to move September 1st when I wanted my bucks in and getting a new barn and pasture set up was a nightmare didn't end up getting the pasture separated so because these guys were raised together I put breeding harnesses on them with different colours and hoped for the best  at first they were doing really well full rut every time I came in the barn blubbering was happening and new girls were marked but the last 4 weeks nothing has been happening they got bored or something which seems off to me nobody got marked and they just hung out with eachother or eating. So now I got the buckling in there things are happening again. I really wanted to take them out November 1st but there are way too many not bred that I guess they are going to stay in there a bit longer.

Saltey- they are both a 1.5 years old I bought them from the same farm where they were together since being weaned they rarely fight they did a bit at first when being put in with the girls but nothing serious which I liked about them I was going to let them live together during the year too so they had a buddy. This is their first breeding season.

Next year I am going to separate them with different does but I guess I was wondering if I will need a couple clean up bucks too. I was under the impression that 30ish does was no problem for a young healthy buck my old guy last year had no problems with 30.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it possible they covered a portion of the 65 does before you put the marking harnesses on or they were not with them then? How many of the does have been marked?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Check their armpit area for any sores. It doesn't really make sense to me either that they would just stop doing their job. I get the hanging out together, I've never ran bucks together with the girls but I do with the cattle and the Bulls hang out together and I think it's more so they can keep a eye on one another then anything else. Also check the harness and make sure there's not a bunch of straw, grass or what not stuck to It. When I tried using harnesses it seemed I was always having to clean them off. If just seems odd they would loose interest like that


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

I change the chalks every 3 weeks in case someone comes back into heat so I just took harnesses off to put a new crayon in but I will feel under their pits. 

They went in with the harnesses on covered 15 does in the first 2-3 weeks and then nothing! Another meek possibility but is it possible the does weren't interested in them anymore and just weren't coming into heat?


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

Like after I saw the doe in heat being very obvious and them not doing anything I put that young buck in there and now there are multiple does in obvious heats


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No the does should be cycling regularly every 21 days regardless of which buck is in the pen. The timing must have just been coincidental when you put the young buck in there. 

I would pull the two breeding bucks into a stall/pen and give them a really thorough check over. Rectal temperature, FAMACHA score, body condition, sign of mineral deficiency, etc. Bump up their protein with some alfalfa for a few days.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> No the does should be cycling regularly every 21 days regardless of which buck is in the pen. The timing must have just been coincidental when you put the young buck in there.
> 
> I would pull the two breeding bucks into a stall/pen and give them a really thorough check over. Rectal temperature, FAMACHA score, body condition, sign of mineral deficiency, etc. Bump up their protein with some alfalfa for a few days.


I agree, and maybe put them someplace where they can see that little one is getting all the action and not them lol 
It's not uncommon for a bunch of does to be on the same cycle, when I put my bucks in there was a crap load of does in heat, I got 34 bred in 5 days and now there's nothing. Last year they seemed to come in waves the first month then a few here or there, in guessing the ones that didn't get covered in the total craziness.
But if they are for sure in heat and they are not doing anything something is up. Another thing is maybe some energy might put them in the mood. I would up their protein yes but maybe some extra energy might help too. With both of them not working i would say it's something along the lines of feed or minerals as well. Shredded beat pulp is a good source of energy, corn is too but it's considered hot so I like the beat pulp better


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Following:type:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If I counted correctly the other day, I have about 84 does and 16 bucks. Everything is leash bred here. I need to cut back on my buck numbers, but I have a hard time parting with them and love to collect them. :laugh:


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

So since putting little guy in on October 28th I have 17 does bred- this is based on marks from both big bucks harnesses and from watching who little man follows around. The does seem to prefer little man he has quite the groupies. Both big bucks are not lacking groceries they eat a good quality second cut grass hay get 18% textured feed with BOSS and alfalfa pellets. Loose mineral separate available. Temps are good on both FAMACHA is good and besides being sad that they are now separated eyes are clear noses clear for most part minimal discharge ( it's very wet here right now so morning nose runs aren't uncommon around here) 

I was wondering if the weather ever came into play with heat cycles?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Heat cycles depend on length of daylight really. In my area the boers will cycle from approximately August through March/April. 

I would guess that inexperience and perhaps dominance from the does played a part in the first set of heat cycles when the 1.5 year old pair of bucks only covered 15. Now that the next set of heat cycles has come around, they are getting more successful. It's possible their close bond is playing a role as well. My mature buck does not have 100% success rate on the first set of heat cycles even when only covering 15 does.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I had just said "Too Many" before.
I currently have 8 bucks or bucklings and 22 does.

Two of them I really need to sell.

One, Rocky is 6 years old and we will never get rid of him. 

We've kept 2 from our absolute best doe to cross with the rest of our herd to line breed off of her. Will probably sell one of them after we have his semen collected.

Oh, and this summer a buck whose dam and paternal grand dam were ADGA Elite does became available. Both milked over 1200 lbs. Sometimes, you just have to make your move when talent presents itself available.

A little embarrassed to say, we have a buckling reserved this spring.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I run 2 bucks, one is my mature buck that I run with my main herd of 20 does. The other is a January kid and is paired with one of my Nubians until December; when I will move him and the Nubian in with my 5 doelings from this spring. 

Ideally I would like to have 3.....so I wouldn't have to keep my one doe with the buck for company, but this is my first year with having an actual buck pen/pasture...so still working out the details. 

I dream of getting a paint buck this spring, have been poking around for some potentials so we'll see what happens. Plus I would like to keep one of my own kids for a buck at some point....starting to see a problem....


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I have 3 bucks and 9 does. My mature buck will be breeding all my does, and I have a 4 month old buckling that I'll use next year. I have another buck, 9 months old, out of a bred doe I bought and I'm constantly questioning whether I want to use him or wether him. I love him, he's probably my favorite goat, and his dam is a nice doe, just not the best doe in my herd. Probably means I should wether him, but I'll mull it over awhile longer, lol.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Collecting goats!*



KW Farms said:


> If I counted correctly the other day, I have about 84 does and 16 bucks. Everything is leash bred here. I need to cut back on my buck numbers, but I have a hard time parting with them and love to collect them. :laugh:


Oh my gosh-so funny! I always say we are collectors, savers,...not ones who get rid of things...save that --we might need it... But goats! :fireworks:ram::

Too funny, but I think you are likely not the only one!onder::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram::ram:


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Which buck to keep*



CrazyDogLady said:


> I have 3 bucks and 9 does. My mature buck will be breeding all my does, and I have a 4 month old buckling that I'll use next year. I have another buck, 9 months old, out of a bred doe I bought and I'm constantly questioning whether I want to use him or wether him. I love him, he's probably my favorite goat, and his dam is a nice doe, just not the best doe in my herd. Probably means I should wether him, but I'll mull it over awhile longer, lol.


Oh those difficult questions when you love one of them!:ram:onder:

I hate these decisions!:scratch:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know you guys make me feel way better about my 3  but that's my limit, after next year I gotta swap one out and I'm not sure which one. Ones a pet, ones awesome lol and the third one I wasn't overly pleased with till I stopped and really looked at him and realized he's only a year old lol


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

I have two bucks--one 1/2 Boer and 1/2 Nubian that I use for cabrito and one beautiful brown dapple 3/4 Boer that I kept because he did not sell. I had one show market wether out of him last year that was beautiful so I am going to breed him to four or five of my purebred Boers beginning this week to see what I get for our local show next year.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I like your answer -Too Many. I have one senior Nigerian buck and two 6 month old boys. I wanted the bloodlines from these herds. I have too many goats - 13 girls now. Here are my boys.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What beautiful black & white Nigerians!!

I have one buck, which is really too many for my 2 does, especially since he is only interested in one of them & is always chasing her & jumping on her. There were just no other bucks of this breed in my area available for breeding service. I'd love to get a third doe but my pen is sort of small.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I have 2 bucks, which is 1 buck more than I need!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I have one buck, he just bred both of my does, which is exciting.
But, that also means I will need another buck in 1 year and 5 months, if I get doeling Lol. I'm going to try and make 3-4 bucks my limit(for my family sake lol), though I'd love it if I could find another responsible breeder to co-own bucks with, so all the bucks wouldn't have to live with me year round. Share the expenses, share the benefits. Buck ownership dreams. Lol xD


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hahahahahaha!! Just don't make a limit lol you'll get upset with your self when you break it! I always thought I would only have one! But I totally get your situation with the whole needing another buck if you keep girls. I have my really nice buck that I paid a good penny for and needed one for his kids, so I got the other one. So I will need to sell one of these guys when I keep the new guys kids but I kinda like them both. Ideally it would be the first expensive guy because he's been here the longest but I don't know he sure has nice kids (pulling hair) I just know I can NOT have a 4th buck around here because there is such a huge notice of so smells with just having a third buck  I get complaints very often from the family


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> Hahahahahaha!! Just don't make a limit lol you'll get upset with your self when you break it! I always thought I would only have one! But I totally get your situation with the whole needing another buck if you keep girls. I have my really nice buck that I paid a good penny for and needed one for his kids, so I got the other one. So I will need to sell one of these guys when I keep the new guys kids but I kinda like them both. Ideally it would be the first expensive guy because he's been here the longest but I don't know he sure has nice kids (pulling hair) I just know I can NOT have a 4th buck around here because there is such a huge notice of so smells with just having a third buck  I get complaints very often from the family ��


Uh limits why must there be!!:lol: We will all be needing a shirt that says, "I didn't choose the buck life the buck life chose me". My family is already starting to comment on the smell of my yearling buck,I honestly don't know how I'm going to smuggle two more in. Haha, I may just have to sneak in one more, life savings and a leg, buck and then just add a couple new does, so I can rotate kids between the two for a few years(it always works out better in my head Haha). I love my buck, he's sweet, but ya that smell though.:?


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

Ugh they are an addiction. I can always justify another girl because they are oh so useful ;-) but the boys they are an addiction and therefore I just want one more!

I ended up buying a yearling the other day he was just too handsome to pass up- although I am still on the lookout for a solid black boer boy and that would make 4


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a little backwards on my buck numbers. For the breed I have the most of, I only have 1 buck. For the other 2 breeds that have lower numbers, I have 2 bucks each haha!

2 Nubian bucks, 5 does
2 Nigerian Dwarf bucks, 9 does
1 LaMancha buck, 13 does


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

And I inquired about another buck yesterday. I contacted the breeder I bought my last buckling from, and he is maturing with rock solid, beautiful conformation. She also has these silver lines that are so gorgeous. So I want a silver Buckling


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I may be buying a new boy :O oops haha


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I currently have 10 does, 2 bucks, one is almost 2 yrs and the other just 9 months - I like having the option of choosing who to breed with who. I said I would never keep a smelly buck, but once I had 5 does it just made sense, and renting a suitable buck is impossible in my area.

I also got the advice of :if you are keeping one smelly buck, may as well have two so he has a friend, and if something happens to one you still have another.(I'm sure I got that from here :smile:

I sold two really nice bucks in the last two years because they weren't 'perfect' for my needs, and over 2 years old they start getting pretty bossy and harder to keep. I miss them soo much, and constantly wonder if I made the right decision!:tears::tears::tears:

Looking back over the years I seem to have a pattern of keeping bucks until they are 2-3, then keeping their bucklings and moving the bucks on.onder:


----------

